# Motorcross



## Shibby! (Apr 23, 2008)

Just one picture. I went a couple weeks ago and got some stellar pictures, but thought I'd just share one even though most turned out very well.

Opinions? Improvements? etc?

Feel free to edit.

Quinn


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice shot!!! I like the lighting in this one.


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice shot, lighting is cool, and great detail.


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice shot!  The lighting is great.  Too bad it wasn't a KTM or another coloured bike, as I find the white fender blends in with the back light.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!

I dont think i'd be able to get this close

Can you post some more?


----------



## Heck (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn thats close.


----------



## Shibby! (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup.

That was shot at 10mm, so what looks close in the picture is nowhere near what it was in real life.  There were times where boots were almost touching the camera lens.

I have a few others.  In this particular angle I have a honda, KTM, and a blue Yamaha.  I think there might also be a kwaker.

I have a less edited picture and I think I like it more.  I increased the sharpening on this (with large Radius), and then ran a highpass overlay which almost makes it look over sharpened.


----------



## Shibby! (Apr 24, 2008)

Below is Marty Halmazna. He's a local finisher of Red Bull's Last Man Standing and Ezberg Rodeo in Austria. For those who don't know, those some of the hardests races in the world designed to push riders to the limit. Over 2000 people enter from around the world, 500 qualify, and not much more then a dozen or two finish. You race along side riders like David Knight, Travis Pastrana, etc.


----------



## Hoppy (Apr 24, 2008)

Absolutely SUNNING shots!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

My personal taste is for a slower shutter speed to blur the spokes etc, but I know how difficult that is when this close.

Are you on remote or do you wear a crash helmet :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 24, 2008)

Again, amazing shots!


----------



## Shibby! (Apr 24, 2008)

Haha.

I'm right there by the bikes.

Sometimes they are coming pretty close but I seem to make it work. I get dirty from time to time.

The tracks are good here because I can go anywhere on the track provided I'm not stupid, or getting complaints from riders. It's also nice since the Canadian Pro's race alongside the locals. Everybody seems to get a long.

The blurry shots are usually because I can only run 1/200 sync speeds on my flash.  Amazingly, since I shoot with such a wide angle, they all turn out pretty darn good.  I wouldn't be able to do it with my 70-200 or even above 50mm probably.  I forget the rule.  1/200 @ 200 with perfect lighting, but that doesn't consider a fast moving subject.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet shots!


----------



## MX962 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice work with wide angle,always adds to the excitment in motocross when you get close  only nitpic was some clipped tires is all


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 25, 2008)

The second batch are amazing!!  Nice compostions on all of them!!


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 25, 2008)

some of these shots belong right in RacerX, great work


----------



## crh428 (Apr 25, 2008)

Absolutely amazing, just don't get run over...


----------



## MissMia (Apr 25, 2008)

Amazing is right! I love the second series of shots - especially where the boot is right in front of the lens!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 26, 2008)

Wowza. Those are spectacular.


----------

